# Windows 7 cant find tv tuner



## casteneda (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi. I just installed windows 7 over vista home premium (full install). Ive noticed that my tv tuner isnt in device manager, and when i try media center im told no tuner is detected. My tuner was originally from DELL, but i had to change motherboard a while back, with vista also new OS, it worked fine with this. can anyone help here? here are my specs:

Computer System
Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. 
Model: M52L-S3P
Operating System
Microsoft® Windows 7 Ultimate 
Version: 6.0.6002 
Build Number: 6002 
Install Date: 06/02/2010 
Install Directory: C:\Windows 
Locale: English (en) - United Kingdom (GB) 
DirectX version: DirectX 11
Motherboard
Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. 
Model: M52L-S3P (vx.x)
Bios
Manufacturer: Award Software International, Inc. 
Model: F1 
Release Date: 31/12/2008
Processors
AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ (AuthenticAMD) 
Max clock speed: 2.60 GHz 
Socket: Socket M2 
Version: Model 11, Stepping 2
Memory
Total Current Physical Memory: 3.00 GB 
Total Current Virtual Memory: 6.21 GB 
Maximum Memory Capacity: 2.00 GB 
Memory Devices: 
Type: DDR-2* - Speed: 667 MHz - Capacity: 1.00 GB 
Type: DDR-2* - Speed: 667 MHz - Capacity: 1.00 GB 
Type: DDR-2* - Speed: 667 MHz - Capacity: 1.00 GB 
Video Devices
Radeon X1300/X1550 Series 
Resolution: 1024 x 768 
Colour Depth: 32 Bits 
Refresh Rate: 60 Hz
Radeon X1300/X1550 Series Secondary 
Resolution: x 
Colour Depth: Bits 
Refresh Rate: Hz
Sound Devices:
Logitech Mic (Communicate STX) 
Realtek High Definition Audio 
*M779 PCIe PAL/SECAM/DVB-T Desktop TV Tuner (Video Capture) *


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Check Device Manager for any items with a yellow !. Those devices are missing drivers. As you have changed the OS, you will have to manually search for drivers. There is a sticky at the top of the forum on how to find drivers.

Also, don't be surprised if you can't find a Win7 driver. Not all hardware has Win7 drivers.


----------



## casteneda (Mar 29, 2010)

I have to that are yellow, i'll see what microsoft can find. Also, my version of windows 7 is 64bit, would this make a difference with my tuner card, not being recognised?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If the device is listed in Device Manager, then it is "recognized" by Windows. However, it is unusable by Windows until the drivers are installed.


----------



## casteneda (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi, the yellow marks were at a multimedia audio controller, windows cant find any drivers. Ive tried looking for M779 PCIe drivers online, just found dell driver (was originally a dell bundle) but nothing else. Its not recognised in device manager. Tried everest, but im not seeing anything like M779 PCIe PAL/SECAM/DVB-T Desktop TV Tuner (Video Capture)? should i take it and restart, then shutdown, put it back in again and see if windows recognises. Im thinking my 64bit OS is the issue, as it was ok on vista 32bit?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's a Win7 issue so far as there is no driver installed, but that would be the case for any OS. Win7 very likely won't find and install a tuner driver on it's own. That is something you will have to find manually.

Have you tried the sticky I mentioned above?

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------



## casteneda (Mar 29, 2010)

Tried everest, but im not seeing anything like M779 PCIe PAL/SECAM/DVB-T Desktop TV Tuner (Video Capture)? should i take it out and restart, then shutdown, put it back in again and see if windows recognises. Im thinking my 64bit OS is the issue, as it was ok on vista 32bit? The sticky was getting complicated, its seems ok if the device is already present, but if its not then its hard to see how everesy can point you in the right direction?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Anything with yellow ! needs drivers installed. The item you noted above is very likely the tuner card (unless the audio chipset/sound card is also not recognized). In any case, you don't search for drivers by name, you use the PCI/VEN and DEV number as noted in the sticky.


----------



## casteneda (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, I took the card out, and im noticing a white socket with 8 pins, looks like it should be connected to the PSU, should it?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

links in here

http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/desktop/f/3515/t/19300464.aspx


----------



## casteneda (Mar 29, 2010)

Execellent, worked a charm, with the vista 64bit drivers. Do you think Dell drivers would work on a OS that is not Dell?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

don't know


----------

